# OAP Travel Pass on LUAS



## roker (8 Jul 2012)

I am staying in Dublin for a few days, does my travel pass cover the LUAS and how do I obtain a ticket from the machines?


----------



## theresa1 (8 Jul 2012)

If you have a Free Travel Pass, you do not need to get a ticket for LUAS. However, you must produce your pass on the tram if requested to do so by a LUAS Customer Service Officer or Inspector. Inspectors are entitled to check that the pass is valid and may seek supporting documentation and/or check with the Department of Social Protection to make sure the pass is being used by the correct person.


----------

